# FS quality discus collection( very fair prices)



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ok just got some new fish need to slim down the fishroom. all prices are obo. can probably deliver if you pay my gas. might also be interested in trades or a heater and cash. PM me for responses
Penang Eruption 7inch male 150$ currently cleaning breeding tube in community tank with my checkerboard which you can see if you scroll dwn.
















ARSG female 5 inch+ 125$
















Albino Royal Blue most likely a male 5.5inch+ 140$
















Super Pigeon Checkerboard Female 6.5inch+ one of my favs. 150$
















ARSG female 185$6inch
























Wild Manacaparu Semi Royal Blue7inch+ most likely a male. some action with the checkerboard. had them paired for a while 225$
















cheers
kevin


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice SPC discus.......had some of those years ago.....I am drooling now......heheheh.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

they all look quite healthy, nice collection

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> very nice SPC discus.......had some of those years ago.....I am drooling now......heheheh.


thanks Francis.i was thinking about getting it judged on SD since i grew it up from 2.5"....ive seen some pics of your fish and they make me drool!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

fishdragon said:


> they all look quite healthy, nice collection
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Fish Dragon. lots of work keeps them in great shape like these


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Great price for those quality Discus. Wish that your Albino Royal Blue is female. Anyway, good luck with your sale FishFreaks!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert and those SPC is worth being judge in SD forum and imo will get high points(for shape & patterns).......you did a great job raising them from 2.5 ins.



FishFreaks said:


> thanks Francis.i was thinking about getting it judged on SD since i grew it up from 2.5"....ive seen some pics of your fish and they make me drool!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ndnhuy said:


> Great price for those quality Discus. Wish that your Albino Royal Blue is female. Anyway, good luck with your sale FishFreaks!


it could be a female! but my guess is a male


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> I am no expert and those SPC is worth being judge in SD forum and imo will get high points(for shape & patterns).......you did a great job raising them from 2.5 ins.


Thanks Francis i think i will take some good pics and get it judged. i have another waiting to get judged right now too. its a male spotted snakeskin. check it out on SD quality in our hobby


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

buuuuuuummmmmp


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

to the top!!!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

buuuuummmmppppp!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

All sold!!!! only wild semi royal left!


----------

